
Fake Porn Makers Are Worried About Accidentally Making Child Porn – Motherboard - rbanffy
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/evmkxa/ai-fake-porn-deepfakes-child-pornography-emma-watson-elle-fanning
======
bob_theslob646
Pretty scary to be honest.

Can you imagine being framed for that? How the f __* do you even defend that?

Makes you think if what Facebook was on to something then.
([https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/7x478b/facebook-r...](https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/7x478b/facebook-
revenge-porn-nudes))

Hey,I trust them more than I do the government when it comes to
cybersecurity.([https://www.nytimes.com/2015/07/10/us/office-of-personnel-
ma...](https://www.nytimes.com/2015/07/10/us/office-of-personnel-management-
hackers-got-data-of-millions.html))

